# progesterone: cyclogest or intramuscular injection?



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have EC tomorrow ( IVF 2). Have been given the choice between the 2. need to decide tomorrow. What is best?
At my first IVF had cyclogest , did not feel it was doing much except giving me side effects. I spotted day 7 and had period day 10. 

Asked the doc, and she said no difference in terms of results. However if many side effects with cyclogest maybe better I try injections. However, injections are painful too, and difficult to inject , so I may need to go to clinic daily to have the nurse do it on bottom. 
Can it be done on thigh?

The doc also said that if no pregnancy, then cyclogest may not prevent an early bleed, but injections do , and sometimes AF delayed. bleeding occurs after injection stopped, if BFN.

As my problem is implantation , wonder if would make a difference, and although very painful in muscle, at least would not get colitis symptoms as last time. 
Just not sure what to choose. Girls have you tried both and if yes, what did you prefer? did you feel injections were more powerful than cyclogest , did it work better ?
Thanks for any advice ,
Future Mummy


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Future Mummy
I have only experience with the cyclogest pessaries, but can you not use them PV instead or in the rectum.
I know alot of the girls say that PV can be a bit messy but thats not a big deal really.
I did think of using the injections but my doctor at the Lister said it makes no difference what you use, but I guess different doc's have different ideas as well.
Sorry not much help to you, but all the best anyway.
Heather
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not had the progesterone injections (gestone  ) but I do know that they're intramuscular so not sure if can do them in the thigh...think has to be bum   I could be wrong though...just that clexane injections are subcutaneous and they can be done in the thigh 

I used 400mg cyclogest x twice a day for our first ivf and I started spotting just before test day & got a bfn.  With our 1st fet I used the same, as well as additional crionone 8% (progesterone gel) once a day... no spotting and chem pg.

With 2nd fet I used the same amount of cyclogest and crinone but also had hcg injections during 2ww.  Had 250mg (6500iu) ovitrelle at 3dpt and again at 8dpt...the hcg encourages your ovaries to produce progesterone so supports womb lining.  Had no spotting and another chem pg.

I had asked our consultant about progesterone injections but he said that crinone and the hcg injections during 2ww worked just as well...and since I already have to do clexane injections it kind of made sense otherwise I would've had to do 2 separate injections & they can both be a bit painful 

Good luck whatever you decide...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya 

I've used both cyclogest and gestone, my two cycles with gestone worked, sadly first one MC at 5 weeks but now I'm 13 weeks pregnant!

Cyclogest - Otherwise known as botty bombs!! Up the back entrance they give you wind but it is less messy, vaginally they are extremely messy, ruin you knickers if you don't use a panty liner but other than that they weren't that much of a problem.  

Gestone - I did them for eight weeks this time and had to have them in my thighs for the whole time, hubby couldn't do them so had to do them myself and couldn't reach my butt!!  I won't lie to you they are very painful and you do get lumps and bruises, I didn't think they hurt to put in, it was a day later from the lump and bruise. I did 50mg every day but my 2nd cycle I did 50mg every other day? Its up to your clinic what they suggest, I will admit though after I got my BFP I changed to cyclogest until I was 12 weeks!!! Tips for gestone though ...... put the vial down your bra for 20 mins before injecting, it warms the oil and is easier to put in, some girls recommend Emla cream, I didn't use it but it is supposed to knumb the area? 

After I got the BFP the 1st time I couldn't use anything else because I would have tortured myself if it hadn't worked? They both do the same thing so its personal choice!

 for EC tomorrow hope you get loads of lovely juicy eggies!!

Willow
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your answers girls. 
When on cyclogest, I used them mainly rectally  but when the pain became too much I switched, and yes very messy but as I spotted from day 7 and had heavy period bleed from day 10, I thought either they don't work as well vaginally or they don't work much anyway.
The doc says otherwise( although I sensed they prefer it put rectally) but the sense I am getting from this board is that injections are more powerful.
Future Mummy


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ii was on the pessaries for my first 2 IVF> Ichanged clinic this time and they measure the progesterone on EC day and on ET day. This lets them know if my levels are high enough and that I am absorbing enough. My levels were not good enough from the blood tests- so for this cycle I am on the progesterone injections 100mg into my butt each night. DH does them and I get 1/2 a chocolate brownie once done 
As I never got to beta day last 2 times I am hoping this makes a difference for us...that and the fact we transferred 3 gorgeous toughies this time...


----------

